# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Ouriços >  Diadema Antillarum

## Bruno Quinzico

*CLASSE: ECHINOIDEA 
FAMÍLIA: DIADEMATIDAE
ESPÉCIE: Diadema Antillarum
Tamanho médio: até 300mm
Ocorrência: Caraíbas
Alimentação: Algívoro (alga coralina incluída), detritívoro e carnivoro (em casos esporádicos).
Colecta: Boca Chica, Républica Dominicana
Perigo: Espinhos venenosos*

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Esse é um belo ouriço, existem brancos, pretos e brancos, pretos ou roxos.
Esses ouriços também ocorrem no Atlântico Oriental.
Estou mesmo pensando apanhar um para colocar no aquário.

----------

